# Ultralife Blue Green Algae remover



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Has anyone here ever tried Ultralife Blue Green Algae Remover? I just heard of it but couldn't find any reviews on google, anyone have any experience?


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

I've used it. It worked very well.

The day after I dosed my tank 90% of the BGA was gone. The following day it was 100% gone. Didn't keep it from coming back though! Still trying to figure that out... Tried increasing KNO3 and added a 300GPH powerhead to my 55G. 

My only complaints is that it's somewhat expensive for what you get. It was like $15.00 and came in such a small bottle, maybe enough to treat my 55G 2-3 times.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yea. Rather expensive but I love it. Works super well


----------



## ER9 (Aug 2, 2008)

yes awesome stuff although sometimes it can take several days and a second dose to kill all the BGA but it will kill it all. i save it as a last resort to nuke the stuff when all else fails. has never NOT worked. safe for fish, shrimp and plants as well.


----------

